# Rigid PressSnappers with ProLogic Tool?



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you use the Rigid soil snapper attachment on either the M18 or M12 milwaukee Press tools?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't answer that, but I would be very surprised if not.

My question is have you used the Ridgid Propress snap tool? If so, is it useful or just a gimmick?

I recently replaced my old Reed snap cutters for the more efficient and easier to use Ridgid version, but was almost tempted to get the P.P. attachment instead...I just couldn't figure out how the P.P. snap cutter could snap all the various sizes reliably without shattering pipe on occasion.

I'm curious if anyone has used this attachment much and if it works well.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I no longer try to use snap cutters while doing repairs on old pipe.
More often than not they crush the old pipe.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I no longer try to use snap cutters while doing repairs on old pipe.
> More often than not they crush the old pipe.


Same with me :yes:

I'll snap old vertical piping, but if it's horizontal I'll cut with grinder and/or diamond blade sawzall unless I've got plenty of room to make several snaps if one or two snap attempts crush instead.

But I still run CI pipe periodically and when running new pipe you need snap cutters to be efficient.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've used the attachment at trade shows and was very impressed. I would consider it a must buy if I ran cast all day.


----------

